# Sensor de Gas MQ2



## pcortes (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola, ¿alguien ha trabajado con el sensor de Gas MQ2 conectándolo a un micro? 

Datasheet
http://seeedstudio.com/wiki/images/3/3f/MQ-2.pdf

Lo probé como aparece en el datasheet y siento que se calienta mucho, y el circuito de alimentación es un LM7805 que también se calienta mucho. Creo que no entiendo bien el datasheet cuando habla del heater. Estaré haciendo algo mal?

Me preocupa la corriente de consumo, porque quiero alimentar el circuito con una bateria de 9V.

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 6, 2012)

Según dice en "using tem" y "storage tem" trabaja entre -20 y -70ºC

me parece algo muy raro pero bueno...no tendrá algo que ver?

Igualmente al parecer trabaja con temperatura...es decir, en la resistencia de calentamiento "heater" seguramente calienta un filamento o algo asi y cuando hay presencia de gas, algo debe ocurrir entre los polos A y B...debe haber conductividad, algo debe pasar...
Yo creo que a lo mejor el consumo es mayor al que el 7805 puede dar...

Ponele una fuente de 5V mas grande y listo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola Amigo, los sensores de gas poseen un elemento calefactor internamente, el cual al calentar la estructura cristalina semiconductora favorece el movimiento de atomos, alterandose la misma ante presencia de gases generando una señal electrica, para lo cual fue diseñado. En resumen si el elemento calefactor no enciende el sensor no funciona.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 6, 2012)

buenas, me interesaria saber tambien como funciona el sensor, trabajo con freon y hay veces es dificil encontrar la fuga de este gas.....
aqui se ve como dentro de un mouse ponen el sensor, y cuenta con un pito
http://ijprojects.blogspot.com/2011/11/picaxe-mq2-gas-sensor-project-in-mouse.html
hace un tiempo probe con este: TGS 832 - Figaro Engineering pero sin buenos resultados, tambien calentaba mucho, ahora veo que lo alimentan desde el usb, asi que maximo seran 1Amp
el 7805 deberia servir
lo que vi en el circuito,adjunto, es que se nesecitan dos voltajes uno de referencia y otro de alimentacion..


----------



## pcortes (Ene 8, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Según dice en "using tem" y "storage tem" trabaja entre -20 y -70ºC
> 
> 
> Ponele una fuente de 5V mas grande y listo.



gracias por la respuesta, pero es justamente lo que no quiero....debo alimentar el circuito con una bateria de 9Vdc...he visto aplicaciones de otros sensores (MQ-7 por ejemplo) que usan bateria, pero no me cuadra, porque el datasheet del MQ2 dice que el consumo del heater es cercano a los 700mA...no creo que dure mucho una bateria de 9Vdc...

...habrà que usar el heater en intervalos de tiempo solamente???

gracias a todos por sus comentarios...



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Según dice en "using tem" y "storage tem" trabaja entre -20 y -70ºC
> 
> 
> Ponele una fuente de 5V mas grande y listo.



gracias por la respuesta, pero es justamente lo que no quiero....debo alimentar el circuito con una bateria de 9Vdc...he visto aplicaciones de otros sensores (MQ-7 por ejemplo) que usan bateria, pero no me cuadra, porque el datasheet del MQ2 dice que el consumo del heater es cercano a los 700mA...no creo que dure mucho una bateria de 9Vdc...

...habrà que usar el heater en intervalos de tiempo solamente???

gracias a todos por sus comentarios...





solaris8 dijo:


> hace un tiempo probe con este: TGS 832 - Figaro Engineering pero sin buenos resultados, tambien calentaba mucho....
> 
> lo que vi en el circuito,adjunto, es que se nesecitan dos voltajes uno de referencia y otro de alimentacion..



el heater de tu sensor, al igual que el del MQ2, se pueden conectar a la misma alimentacion de 5V, segun he visto en algunas aplicaciones...

la clave de la medicion, al parecer, estan en las ecuaciones que aparecen relacionadas a los niveles de resistencias...

..sigamos investigando....


----------



## Angelmonio69 (May 7, 2014)

Hola estoy trabajando con el mq2, bueno me impusieron eso, pero tengo que hacer un programa para el microcontrolador pic16f877 solo quiero saber por donde empesar.


----------

